# Hyatt Hacienda del Mar



## melroseman (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been reading lots about the Ritz Carlton Reserve on Dorado Beach.  Since I've never been to the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar (reviews not great recently) I was wondering how close the Ritz is to the Hacienda, and whether the Ritz will energize the Hacienda del Mar.  Any owners or recent visitors out there to report??


----------



## Sullco2 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Here you go...*

http://travel.nytimes.com/2012/12/16/travel/a-ritz-ups-the-ante-in-puerto-rico.html?hpw


----------



## melroseman (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks...I saw your post in the other thread and read it with interest.  I gather that the Ritz is pretty much right next to the Hyatt timeshare, based on the article.  Can anyone out there confirm the geographic proximity?  TYIA...


----------



## Larry (Dec 12, 2012)

melroseman said:


> Thanks...I saw your post in the other thread and read it with interest.  I gather that the Ritz is pretty much right next to the Hyatt timeshare, based on the article.  Can anyone out there confirm the geographic proximity?  TYIA...



The article says it is about 1 mile.


----------



## ivywag (Dec 14, 2012)

*Hacienda del Mar*

We stayed at the Hyatt timeshare (Hacienda del Mar) several years ago and were disappointed in the upkeep of the units and buildings.  The grounds and the setting are beautiful, but we didn't feel that this property met the standards of the other Hyatt Residence Club properties. Hopefully that is getting better.  The article was talking about Cerromar which is the old boarded-up hotel.  It is next door to the Hacienda del Mar.  For sure, the proximity of the Ritz will be an asset for the timeshare and when Cerromar is replaced, the whole area will be outstanding. It's a beautiful area and these 3 hotels (Ritz, Cerromar and Hacienda del Mar) are within a huge, gated, manicured, oceanfront complex. It's probably a good time to buy the timeshares! Just know that Dorado is a quiet area and is not near the hustle, bustle and nightlife that we often associate with Puerto Rico.  We like the quiet, but some might not.


----------



## melroseman (Jul 24, 2013)

Scuttlebutt on the Marriott boards is that the old Cerromar is now slated to become a JW Marriott.  Any word from those who may have been down at Hacienda del Mar??


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

Any recent reports of anyone who has stayed at this property?  The pictures are really pretty.


----------



## scooter (Oct 18, 2013)

lizap said:


> Any recent reports of anyone who has stayed at this property?  The pictures are really pretty.



We will be there at new years...I will get back to you!


----------



## RichardL (Oct 20, 2013)

Please add me to your update list.


----------



## Lingber (Dec 29, 2013)

scooterjuanita- looking forward to your update! Thanks


----------

